# Taking Over Denmark



## st1tch (Dec 20, 2009)

Everyone I'm sure has thought about what they would do if they won the lottery, and for the most part- people are really fucking uncreative.

I've heard people say they'd buy their own island and declare themselves their own country, and I ask, "You and what army?" 

This country would be fucked around with by all the other countries, similar to an elementary schoolyard in which a new kid arrived*.

Now, I'm sure from the title of my thread you're thinking, "Well...why Denmark?" I'll tell you why it's Denmark.

Denmark is ranked "the happiest country in the world", based on 2008 surveys on health, education, and income. Those bastards. 

They were also ranked the 2nd most peaceful country aside from New Zealand- seriously, these guys are asking for it.

To continue my earlier analogy (*), if the first thing the new kid did was take all of the nice, peaceful kid's stuff through overwhelming force, the other kids would be wary, and if the new kid took hostages, well.. all just an analogy. 

Now, I propose all out war on Denmark! This peaceful, happy country's peaceful happy days are numbered! If I win the lottery, the money will go towards AK-47's and Kevlar vests! U-boats and enough food to feed an army! 


So, plans. 
First attack is on Greenland, Denmark owns Greenland even though it clearly should be owned by Canada, as you can see on the world map. But this is just a distraction, there are currently 25 000 active Danish military personnel, with 12 000+ 51 000 volunteers in the Home Defense. This is a decently sized army, which will be almost entirely tricked into running to Greenland to respond to a "Canadian Takeover". But this is just a front. While we WILL have comrades in Greenland, they will retreat quickly, with no lives being risked for this too-big-patch of ice. 

Meanwhile, the rest of our comrades will be on super-secret-island that I vaguely point out in my first map, and they will be preparing for the real takeover. 

We will land on the Danish side of Westerland island. From here we will Blitz Tonder, and continue the blitz through Tinglev, always staying as close to the German border as possible. We will NEVER cross the border into Germany, because that would just suck. From Tinglev, we will go across the pond to Odense, and from the Arhus- Denmarks second largest city, and our main objective. 

If all is completed well, Denmark will no longer be the happy, peaceful nation it once was, now being ruled by fear, and unhappiness. We must do this comrades- for kicks! :crew:


----------



## Komjaunimas (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to try that shit too whatever you are smoking


----------



## st1tch (Dec 20, 2009)

Needless to say, I've been pretty bored today.


----------



## adragonfly (Dec 22, 2009)

damn, i thought this was gonna be about christiania.


----------



## katiehabits (Dec 23, 2009)

this is fucking stupid:die:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll admit this is really stupid, I regret posting it for the most part, I just think that the amount of time I put into should make it not considered a TOTAL troll tread...

Yeah, sorry guys.


----------



## wulf (Jan 9, 2010)

adragonfly said:


> damn, i thought this was gonna be about christiania.



So did I


----------



## Smallredbox (Jan 9, 2010)

I for one was mildly entertained


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 18, 2010)

i liked the drawings.


----------



## Rash L (Feb 18, 2010)

the drawings were awesome, I agree... lol


----------

